
How big is a Petabyte, Exabyte, Zettabyte, or a Yottabyte? - alpb
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/9/11/how-big-is-a-petabyte-exabyte-zettabyte-or-a-yottabyte.html
======
27182818284
"500 Megabytes: A CD-ROM OR The hard disk of a PC"

Made me think of a computer way long ago I had with 500 and sure enough the
blog post is actually referencing an article from that time period.

